# Is winning the division out of the question?



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

With the matchup against the division leader tonight, I thought it was interesting to see if everyone thought that Minnesota had no shot at winning the division halfway through the season. Personally, I don't think they're going to do it. Being behind 8 and a half games is quite a deficit to overcome, but it's not completely un-do-able. Seattle has been losing more frequent as of late, but they are still leaps and bounds better than this Minnesota team thus far. 



I think the only way Minnesota wins it is if they get on a huge role, something like a double digit win streak, while Seattle has a colossal choke job in the 2nd half of the season. Seattle has 45 games left, and Minnesota has 44 games left, which means if Minnesota went around 32-12 the next 44 games, Seattle would have to go something like 24-21 for Minny to catch up. So basically, Seattle has to become a mediocre team, and Minnesota has to become a great team. 




Thoughts? Is it realistic to think this team can win the division, or have you already given up?


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

I have not given up yet, I think we still have 3 more games against the sonics. Obviously the Wolves have to start playing much better. Over past couple years, they have had excellent 2nd halves of seasons. Lets hope they can play .750 ball from here on out.
BUt realistically they probably wont catch them, but i still have hope.


----------



## FightingSioux (Jan 4, 2005)

It is not out of the question, but it is not very likely. If a move (trade) isn't made I don't think they can catch Seattle. If they make a trade for the right player, I can see them catching the Sonics.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Oh it still very well could happen. The Sonics have played about as well as they possibly could've hoped for, and the Wolves have played about as horrible as they possibly could've feared. It's not quite half way done with the season. It's gonna take some work obviously, but there's still plenty of time to get it done.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well who knows. First glance at seatle's roster, it doesnt look like they can last much longer. They are very inexperienced. No one knows if they are going to choke or not. The fact that they have never been this good for a while is going to be interesting. They dont have a good big man. I always thought a team needed a good big man to win but right now it looks like we wont come back if we continue playing like we are.

I think we will win the division.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Minnesota is currently 9.5 game back from Seattle. Seattle is at 32-13. 




For Minnesota to catch up to Seattle, Seattle has to basically finish the remaining games with a below 500 record. Going 18-19 would leave them at 50-32. 



For Minnesota to match 50 wins, they would have to finish the season 26-8, leaving them at 50-32 as well. There's still a lot of ball to be played, but after the 5-game losing streak, it's looks a lot less likely now.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Nets have better chances than Wolves.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Maybe the T-Wolves should throw all the pre-season expectations out the window and just concentrate on building team chemistry and hustling and playing hard every night. I do not know if this team has the right combination of players to do that, but whatever they are doing right now is not working. If there are some disgruntled underachievers on the team, try to move them in a trade and start building for the future.

All you T-Wolves fans are long suffering and rightfully tired of their inconsistent play and I know that I am not saying anything new here. But this team has some experienced, gifted players that can beat anyone on any given night. Unless the team management is willing to write off the season for a lottery pick, some attitudes and possibly personnel need to change.

And about tonight's game with the Grizz, go out there and show us that the T-Wolves can beat good teams. There is still time to salvage this season and to nail down a playoff spot, one win at a time.

G-Force


----------



## The Merlin (Apr 9, 2004)

I think that Minnesota has no chances to win the division anymore, because wolves been playing so bad lately. They would have to do some succesful changes, in lineups, to be top in Northwest division. I think Griffin should get more time on court, that could make the difference. what do you think?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

As of now, Minnesota is closer to being last than being in first place. They have to put together an insane run in the 2nd half combined with a Seattle choke job to win the division. Unless you're in that amazingly mediocre Atlantic division, you can't afford to lose 6 games in a row if you want to win a division.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Merlin</b>!
> I think that Minnesota has no chances to win the division anymore, because wolves been playing so bad lately. They would have to do some succesful changes, in lineups, to be top in Northwest division. I think Griffin should get more time on court, that could make the difference. what do you think?





Welcome, by the way. I was going to PM you to tell you that, but it appears as if you've disabled them. Anyway, your contributions will be much appreciated in this forum.


----------



## The Merlin (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well thank you very much, my friend told me about this forum, because in Finland we have 1 forum for basketball, and the level of conversation on that forum is way low, so I have decided to talk b-ball on this forum, so you will see me lot more often here in the future. And by the way I will try to keep the conversation in good level here (unlike in my homecountry), and I'm not so good in english, so don't mind about it.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Merlin</b>!
> 
> Well thank you very much, my friend told me about this forum, because in Finland we have 1 forum for basketball, and the level of conversation on that forum is way low, so I have decided to talk b-ball on this forum, so you will see me lot more often here in the future. And by the way I will try to keep the conversation in good level here (unlike in my homecountry), and I'm not so good in english, so don't mind about it.






I've read everything you've typed so far perfectly, so that won't be a problem.




I look forward to seeing you post more.


----------



## The Merlin (Apr 9, 2004)

OK, btw. I've turned private messages on so, you all can send messages to me now. But back to business, Jazz beat the wolves, and Sonics came away with the win in Phoenix, so the victory of the division could be out of reach by now.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah at this point the division is out of question. Every team went up a game on us yesterday except the blazers. The sonics are still playing unbelievable. Plus we are 51 games into the season. There is no way we will gain all the games we missed out on from before. I think there is no point to make a trade anymore. We need to let this team settle down and pull through the rest of the season. Anywayz we need a lottery pick desperatly. I think if we can pick up a good big man this offseason in the draft, let spree and erv walk, and then try trading troy hudson. 

Right now the 2 ideal picks that we could get is probably picking johan petro from france which is a little raw, but has really good size and strength, and he can learn a lot from kevin garnett. Then in the second round we pick julius hodge..... He is an all around player. I think with those 2 guys picked, we can still be contenders. 
I think we trade toy hudson and olowokandi to houston for maurice taylor and a 2nd round pick. With the second round pick we take alan anderson, the minnesota native. I dont think he makes it but i think then we sign raja bell to a deal.

(ideal roster for next season)
pg- cassell/ carter/ stepp
sg- hassell/ hodge/ hoiberg
sf- szczerbiak/ bell/ ebi
pf-Garnett/ griffin/madsen?
c- taylor/ petro/ erv?

This is what i call a contender. We could also go after someone like diop if griff walks. But i like the starting lineup. I love our bench and maybe they can be called the zoo crew again....

thoughts?


----------



## The Merlin (Apr 9, 2004)

Trading Hudson may not be good thing to do, he still likes to play in Minnesota and will give he's best in all games, unlike Spree who don't like to play in Minnesota anymore.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

he doesnt play our style of ball. Carter does.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

If you guys get Raja Bell, he needs to start over Hassell. He's as good a defender and a much better scorer. 




Raja Bell is very underrated.


----------

